# tren ace users..........



## WantsWidth (Mar 20, 2012)

bros


how long before you start to feel tren ace and wat do you feel at wat point(weeks)?


on my first go round and im just wondering  (100mg EOD)

Thanks fellas


----------



## littlekev (Mar 20, 2012)

Attitude change in a week for me, strength in about 2 weeks. by week 3 kicking my ass!


----------



## D-Lats (Mar 20, 2012)

After a week you will be angry! 2 weeks you will be stronger than you have ever been and angrier!!


----------



## WantsWidth (Mar 20, 2012)

im almost 2 weeks into it.  Not feeling real angry LOL


----------



## tinyshrek (Mar 20, 2012)

Man I'm in week 5 and the dreams and sweats are in full force. Fuck I hate tren and love it at the same time


----------



## WantsWidth (Mar 20, 2012)

thanks guys, should also mention i am runnin test e and have been for a few months prior to the start of the tren ace


----------



## Standard Donkey (Mar 20, 2012)

you will get strange dreams, and possibly night sweats.


anger is just bro science placebo


----------



## tinyshrek (Mar 20, 2012)

I can agree with that. Does it increase intensity and aggression yes but actual anger no... I think some just want to be angry


----------



## KUVinny (Mar 20, 2012)

For me it is not anger, as much as it is a decrease in patience and tolerance. More quickly frustrated by things that normally I don't notice or can just let go.


----------



## indrox1 (Mar 20, 2012)

Well I can say about 2 weeks in emotions are a bit more sensative to small issues like your wife getting home 15 minutes late . "WTF bi*#h were have you f*#king been! And were the hell are my shoes! Why didnt you wash my favorite workout shirt! GD!" Nah just kidding bro. Just remember what your taking and realize when situations may cause you to get frustrated. Then take a deep breath, calm down, and move on. And def get ready to gain some serious strenght. Good luck.


----------



## WantsWidth (Mar 21, 2012)

thanks fellas


----------



## D-Lats (Mar 21, 2012)

Hahahaa ya right!! Ask exphysiologist he is te nicest guy ever and said he wanted to commit homicide on tren!! How many times you used tren bro? I'll try and find the study but tren has been shown to cause extreme increases in aggression probably due to the high androgenic value. Also not being able to sleep and having high blood pressure if your not in a state of rage your tren is bunk.


----------



## FordFan (Mar 21, 2012)

I love some tren!!!! I usually feel it around 7-10 days. Really kicked in good around two weeks. Tren gives me a "jacked" feeling. Only downfall, after a few weeks, I start waking up throughout the night.


----------



## Standard Donkey (Mar 21, 2012)

D-Lats said:


> Hahahaa ya right!! Ask exphysiologist he is te nicest guy ever and said he wanted to commit homicide on tren!! How many times you used tren bro? I'll try and find the study but tren has been shown to cause extreme increases in aggression probably due to the high androgenic value. Also not being able to sleep and having high blood pressure if your not in a state of rage your tren is bunk.




Uh huh.. I've used tren ever since my second cycle (when I was 20). Just because someone is a nice guy, doesn't mean he isn't going to fall for the placebo effect. Go ahead and dig up that study, then ill post some articles that link steroid use to HIV and hepatitis 

As I said many times, I've gone as high as 1500 mg a week, with no rage or increases in blood pressure. I was even pulled over by a cop with roughly 2,500 dollars of gear in my car under a t-shirt in the passenger's seat. I joked with the cop and told him that I was glad he didn't radar me when I was going faster... rage? high blood pressure? A figment of your imagination.


and sure, my gear was bunk... that's how I was able to DB bench 170lb dumbbells (only once..really dumb idea but everything went better than expected) and deadlift 545 at a bodyweight of 195.

Go ahead and neg me again and keep telling the newbs its ok to be angry on tren, there are plenty of us here who understand that "tren rage" doesn't exist.


----------



## _LG_ (Mar 21, 2012)

1500mg jesus dude


----------



## bigbenj (Mar 21, 2012)

Tren rage is just a myth. Just a bunch of people trying to blame their psychological problems on something other than themselves


----------



## WantsWidth (Mar 21, 2012)

FordFan said:


> I love some tren!!!! I usually feel it around 7-10 days. Really kicked in good around two weeks. Tren gives me a "jacked" feeling. Only downfall, after a few weeks, I start *waking up throughout the night*.




ya im getting that one for sure, no night sweats though


----------



## tinyshrek (Mar 21, 2012)

bigbenj said:


> Tren rage is just a myth. Just a bunch of people trying to blame their psychological problems on something other than themselves



:truth:


----------



## _LG_ (Mar 21, 2012)

bigbenj said:


> Tren rage is just a myth. Just a bunch of people trying to blame their psychological problems on something other than themselves


^^ Has constant fits of tren rage


----------



## bigbenj (Mar 21, 2012)




----------



## redz (Mar 21, 2012)

I am running 700mg of Tren E and was good up until 2 nights ago. Just started getting brutal insomnia for the last 2 days. I NEED SLEEP!


----------



## Standard Donkey (Mar 21, 2012)

im not sure whether D-lats is trying to relieve himself of personal accountability for his tantrums, or is simply unaware of the power of the mind over the body.


Consider this.. An experiment was conducted on a college fraternity where the members were given non-alchoholic beer in kegs. They were not told it was non-alchoholic, and as a result, began acting like drunk fools after consuming it...despite the fact they had no booze in their systems. 

In the same way, you could give an amber tinted vial of testosterone to a user, label it as tren ace, and watch him get all angry and aggressive after he begins his cycle..


----------



## blergs. (Mar 21, 2012)

About 2 weeks id say.


----------



## SloppyJ (Mar 21, 2012)

I agree with everyone. My first one the first thing I noticed was how pissed off I got over the stupidest things. 

Week 2, the strength started to come. 

Week 3 Size and the sexual predator in me started to show

week 4-9 Jesus christ, get out of my way. If you don't I will run you over and impregnate your wife.


----------



## bigbenj (Mar 21, 2012)

SloppyJ said:


> I agree with everyone. My first one the first thing I noticed was how pissed off I got over the stupidest things.
> 
> Week 2, the strength started to come.
> 
> ...


I have to agree with most, if not all of this.


----------



## tinyshrek (Mar 21, 2012)

Lmao!


----------



## hypo_glycemic (Mar 21, 2012)

I'd cut the dosage down a little,, I've had insomnia as of late from tren-and I take klonopin,Melatonin, ZMA ..I cut it down to around 450mg's EW and can get a good 6 hours  of decent sleep. Eating a high protein meal before bed has helped out as well..Good luck bro!!


----------



## Standard Donkey (Mar 21, 2012)

hypo_glycemic said:


> I'd cut the dosage down a little,, I've had insomnia as of late from tren-and I take klonopin,Melatonin, ZMA ..I cut it down to around 450mg's EW and can get a good 6 hours of decent sleep. Eating a high protein meal before bed has helped out as well..Good luck bro!!




the insomnia is definitely real... i havent slept more than 3 hours in months..

it's really starting to get to me..having a hard time differentiating between what is real and what is my imagination


----------



## rage racing (Mar 21, 2012)

I think its like any other foreign substance you take, people are going to have different reactions based on personality. Some people become angry when they are drunk. Some people get all emmotional and cry. I know a couple guys that are complete assholes when they are on cycle no matter what they are pinning. To say that Tren makes everyone angry is a bold statement.


----------



## SloppyJ (Mar 21, 2012)

bigbenj said:


> I have to agree with most, if not all of this.



In your case it would not be wife. It would be significant other. But you know what ben, we don't judge around here. Do your thing.


----------



## hypo_glycemic (Mar 21, 2012)

Standard Donkey said:


> the insomnia is definitely real... i havent slept more than 3 hours in months..
> 
> it's really starting to get to me..having a hard time differentiating between what is real and what is my imagination



SD..I can tell you been a little on edge lately


----------



## bigbenj (Mar 21, 2012)

SloppyJ said:


> In your case it would not be wife. It would be significant other. But you know what ben, we don't judge around here. Do your thing.


muahahahahaha


----------



## dutchmaster454 (Mar 21, 2012)

i always always always feel tren ob day 10.  idk what it is but thats when i always get mixed emotions, chills, anger, HORRIBLE INSOMNIA, and my appetite is gone. i know lots love tren and i could get flamed for saying this, but i wont be using it again. next time pre contest ill be using primo. i must say i look look pretty fucking good though. tren/test/mast 400 each a week plus winni.


----------



## WantsWidth (Mar 21, 2012)

SloppyJ said:


> I agree with everyone. My first one the first thing I noticed was how pissed off I got over the stupidest things.
> 
> Week 2, the strength started to come.
> 
> ...



sounds excellent, I hope I experience the same, thanks fella


----------



## hypo_glycemic (Mar 21, 2012)

dutchmaster454 said:


> i always always always feel tren ob day 10.  idk what it is but thats when i always get mixed emotions, chills, anger, HORRIBLE INSOMNIA, and my appetite is gone. i know lots love tren and i could get flamed for saying this, but i wont be using it again. next time pre contest ill be using primo. i must say i look look pretty fucking good though. tren/test/mast 400 each a week plus winni.



Like Benj said "It's not a cycle without tren"..Tren makes me really hungry. Tren will keep you a lot stronger prepping rather than primo IMO


----------



## RockShawn (Mar 21, 2012)

I'm prepping right now and believe it or not with my dose as low as 150mg/wk I'm still feeling serious strength. Libido isn't wild but works great, all I get is the damn dry cough all the time, even at 150. currently on TestP/TrenA/MastP stack with additional TestE and EQ - Working great!! Shout out to BSFBOSS - my coach. He's got his shit together. I'm on lower doses than I've ever taken and seeing twice the benefit - go figure.


----------



## hypo_glycemic (Mar 21, 2012)

^^ Very similar cycle I'm on for a show June 23rd..Good luck


----------



## RockShawn (Mar 21, 2012)

^^Same to you bro. Get er done!


----------



## 1qwkLS1 (Mar 23, 2012)

noob question here

if I've never had any acne or hair loss issues with test, h-drol, and anavar, over multiple cycles, would tren still pose a major risk at developing any of these problems?

Keep in mind I have been on finesteride for 3 years and that completely curtained my hair loss issues.

I'm mostly worried about the acne issues I've heard others mention. I've had wonderful experiences with the gear listed above with no bacne issues at all.


----------



## RockShawn (Mar 23, 2012)

I don't get acne with tren but everyone is different bro. Only thing I really get bacne with is deca. However I did break out a little when lowering my overall chem doses for about a week and a half. Now it's all clear. Just think the body has to adjust to the new hormone levels.


----------



## Lang (Mar 23, 2012)

rage racing said:


> I think its like any other foreign substance you take, people are going to have different reactions based on personality. Some people become angry when they are drunk. Some people get all emmotional and cry. I know a couple guys that are complete assholes when they are on cycle no matter what they are pinning. To say that Tren makes everyone angry is a bold statement.



Actually the difference is do to physiology, not personality. The issue is pharmacokinetics or how the body affects the drugs, every persons gene expression is different and therefore they will have different outcomes, although similar. The other side of this spectrum is pharmacodynamics, this is the drugs effect on the body, such as how it may act as an agonist or antagonist in the system. 

SSGT Lang


----------



## WantsWidth (Mar 23, 2012)

...I'm at the 2 week mark....



dreams last night were beyond belief


----------



## acemon (Mar 23, 2012)

I get the night sweats like crazy. I get up every two hours anyway. Fucked up sleep cycle to begin with. So I can say the Tren doesnt really affect me too much. Besides awesome strength.


----------



## theCaptn' (Mar 23, 2012)

tren will burn you out . . mentally and physically if you run it too long. 8 weeks is enough for me, I was a wreck after 12 weeks and it took me nearly as long to recover.

Goddamit I love tren!


----------



## bigbenj (Mar 23, 2012)

I'm with you all the way on that statement, Cap.


----------



## Dyers Eve (Mar 23, 2012)

I get trensomnia within a few days. BP goes wayyy up. All I think about is sex.
No rage at all.


----------



## BIGBEN2011 (Mar 23, 2012)

how little of  amount of tren ace can one use along with a high dose of test e toward the middle or end of cycle and still get results if diet and work out are on point say like 150-175 mg a week for 5 or 6 weeks for some one that is never taken tren before.


----------



## SloppyJ (Mar 23, 2012)

I never got the insomnia associated with tren. Not sure why but I got everything else just no insomnia.


----------



## IronPotato (Mar 23, 2012)

week 2-3 muscle fullness starts creeping in,some strength increases,etc..

3-4 its on! start buying some new clothes!   or if you are cutting,saddle up!


----------



## Standard Donkey (Mar 23, 2012)

SloppyJ said:


> I never got the insomnia associated with tren. Not sure why but I got everything else just no insomnia.



must be nice


----------



## littlekev (Mar 23, 2012)

Standard Donkey said:


> the insomnia is definitely real... i havent slept more than 3 hours in months..
> 
> it's really starting to get to me..having a hard time differentiating between what is real and what is my imagination



Rep


----------



## Deity (Mar 24, 2012)

I've ran tren at 700mg/week and the shit doesn't really affect my sleep as I already have insomnia. It makes me a raging sex addict though oddly enough, even while taking deca (I brewed my own tren from pellets so I know it was real) But at the same time I notice I am far more aggressive and when someone pushes my buttons its much easier to go STFU NOW BITCH! I'm sure a few of you know what I'm saying by that.


----------



## Thresh (Mar 25, 2012)

Standard Donkey said:


> the insomnia is definitely real... i havent slept more than 3 hours in months..
> 
> it's really starting to get to me..having a hard time differentiating between what is real and what is my imagination










5"10
195lbs

Currently cycle:
Cruising on 250mg Test Cyp/week.


----------



## HAASMASS (Mar 25, 2012)

DUTCHMASTER454 YOUR DOSAGE OF TREN IS FAR TOO LOW... BUMP IT ALL UP BY 1000 MG'S. 

BIG ONE CHECKING IN WITH BIG TWO


----------



## Quadzilla02 (Mar 25, 2012)

I dont have any "rage" but I am getting some  night sweats and messed up dreams and.thats only 100 mgs EOD


----------



## Mig139 (Mar 25, 2012)

I'm on a 100 mcg of tren  a day and 50 mcg of prop.  Leaning out, I'm not upset or angry, no terrible sweats and sleeping like a baby!


----------



## Thresh (Mar 25, 2012)

Mig139 said:


> I'm on a 100 mcg of tren  a day and 50 mcg of prop.  Leaning out, I'm not upset or angry, no terrible sweats and sleeping like a baby!



Hope you mean mg and not mcg bro, their is a big difference 

1 gram = 1 000 000 mcg
1 gram = 1,000 mg



5"10
195lbs

Currently cycle:
Cruising on 250mg Test Cyp/week.


----------



## Mig139 (Mar 25, 2012)

oops! thanks bro!!!!!!!!!




Thresh said:


> Hope you mean mg and not mcg bro, their is a big difference
> 
> 1 gram = 1 000 000 mcg
> 1 gram = 1,000 mg
> ...


----------



## Thresh (Mar 25, 2012)

Mig139 said:


> oops! thanks bro!!!!!!!!!



Rock on brother!  Make a log and keep us updated!


5"10
195lbs

Currently cycle:
Cruising on 250mg Test Cyp/week.


----------



## ZECH (Mar 26, 2012)

Today will be day 8 for me on tren at 50mg/day and 50mg/day prop. No sides at all yet but did have wild dreams last night. Slept good and no sweats. Also running 1200 cyp week


----------

